# What I found out from Uber on guarantees



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

I will make this quick. If you start an hour past 50 minutes (say quarter after the hour) then that time is not part of the guarantee and will not work for or against you. With that in mind, wouldn't an hour you start the day 9Am gets you a ping at 9:03 and the ride last until 9:40 with a $28 fare, wouldn't you be inclined to just turn off the app until the top of the hour and start all over again? Seems by Uber, for some dumb reason, going by the top of the hour instead of just go by minimum 50/60 minutes and add all time up will make these scenarios happening more. I would also state that the example could be done in the middle of your 5 hours of driving (but not sure completely on that and wouldn't chance it unless someone has proof you can turn it off in the middle of a "shift" and have it not count towards guarantees).


----------



## bunnydoodoo (Jan 6, 2015)

I did not get guarantees last week, and i made sure not to turn it off for more than 7-8 minutes per hour. I dont doubt those 50 minutes have to be solid. I didnt even have a chance to pee, thinking peeing isnt worth the $20. This week ... **** em.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

bunnydoodoo said:


> I did not get guarantees last week, and i made sure not to turn it off for more than 7-8 minutes per hour. I dont doubt those 50 minutes have to be solid. I didnt even have a chance to pee, thinking peeing isnt worth the $20. This week ... **** em.


Depends are only $1.50 each!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

OCBob said:


> I will make this quick. If you start an hour past 50 minutes (say quarter after the hour) then that time is not part of the guarantee and will not work for or against you. With that in mind, wouldn't an hour you start the day 9Am gets you a ping at 9:03 and the ride last until 9:40 with a $28 fare, wouldn't you be inclined to just turn off the app until the top of the hour and start all over again?


yes this would work if the ride ended at 9:50,but you said the ride ended at 9:40. if you turned off the app right after at 9:41, you would be disqualified
also trying to turn the app off at exactly 9:50 would still be risky because it might be 9:49 on their end and you just screwed yourself of a $26 gurantee by 1 minute


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> yes this would work if the ride ended at 9:50,but you said the ride ended at 9:40. if you turned off the app right after at 9:41, you would be disqualified
> also trying to turn the app off at exactly 9:50 would still be risky because it might be 9:49 on their end and you just screwed yourself of a $26 gurantee by 1 minute


He made more than the guarantee, so go offline before :50 so that hour won't count toward the guarantee calculations.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Hold the phone in one hand piss with the other.

Why ever turn it off? Accept, piss, drive.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

The Kid said:


> He made more than the guarantee, so go offline before :50 so that hour won't count toward the guarantee calculations.


Does this work?


----------



## someguy (Jan 16, 2015)

The Kid said:


> He made more than the guarantee, so go offline before :50 so that hour won't count toward the guarantee calculations.


I believe that the extra of that fair would spill into your guaranteed hours. I may be wrong but I do not believe there is a way to secure higher paying hours from the guarantee "pool" as I call it.

Example: 9-9:45am you make $30, you then log off at 9:45am. (so that hour did not qualify for the guarantee not matter what). Log back in at 10am-11am and get one fare for $10. You don't drive for the rest of the week after that. Uber math, if I am correct, would state that you averaged $22.86/hr ([30 + 10] / [.75 + 1]) during regular hours (assuming $20/hr guarantee), and therefore would not qualify for any guarantee money.

If I am wrong I welcome a correction.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Hold the phone in one hand piss with the other.
> 
> Why ever turn it off? Accept, piss, drive.


Uber driver takes bathroom break:


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

someguy said:


> I believe that the extra of that fair would spill into your guaranteed hours. I may be wrong but I do not believe there is a way to secure higher paying hours from the guarantee .


That is correct, you can't game the guarantee that way.


----------



## bunnydoodoo (Jan 6, 2015)

maybe if I wasn't a girl it would be easier to squeeze in a pee break


----------



## NickNolte (Dec 12, 2014)

With the uber guarantees you have to master driving with one hand while simultaneously peeing in a bottle with the other. I prefer the 32 oz Gatorade bottle myself. The large mouth top and extra space provide ample room to put your whole wang in thereby preventing spillage. The 32 oz size can also handle the mightiest piss. UBER ON!


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

NickNolte said:


> With the uber guarantees you have to master driving with one hand while simultaneously peeing in a bottle with the other. I prefer the 32 oz Gatorade bottle myself. The large mouth top and extra space provide ample room to put your whole wang in thereby preventing spillage. The 32 oz size can also handle the mightiest piss. UBER ON!


My wang won't fit in those..I have to cut the top of a "40" can, and tape some foam over the lip so I don't get cut.


----------



## jetboatjohnny (Jan 21, 2015)

TeleSki said:


> My wang won't fit in those..I have to cut the top of a "40" can, and tape some foam over the lip so I don't get cut.


 The last two weekends I have beat the guarantees so I don't worry about it anymore. I worked Sunday from 12 a.m. To 8 a.m. Starting a Newport Beach ending up in Hollywood made $300. I worked about 30 hours last weekend and grossed about a thousand


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

jetboatjohnny said:


> The last two weekends I have beat the guarantees so I don't worry about it anymore. I worked Sunday from 12 a.m. To 8 a.m. Starting a Newport Beach ending up in Hollywood made $300. I worked about 30 hours last weekend and grossed about a thousand


I'm plan on doing about 30 hours on the weekend in 2 weeks(I rarely do weekends), so hope I can match your numbers!


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

upnetuser said:


> you would still want to qualify the hour for the 50 minutes, even if your fares for that hour exceed the hourly rate.
> 
> so, first hour is $28, lets say the second hour you get just a single $4 fare.
> 
> ...


I do understand what you are saying but trying to rationalize his thought on it and of course Uber. I checked my records this week and it was pretty much spot on. Had about 40% of my money in guarantees. Also, if you averaged $10 per hour in regular period ($20 in LA/OC) and you worked 20 hours, the figure of guarantee is $200 - 20% not taking 20% off of the amount first. This is good for us ($160 compared to $120).


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

jetboatjohnny said:


> The last two weekends I have beat the guarantees so I don't worry about it anymore. I worked Sunday from 12 a.m. To 8 a.m. Starting a Newport Beach ending up in Hollywood made $300. I worked about 30 hours last weekend and grossed about a thousand


The problem with working past 3AM is lack of riders and drivers so when you get a pick up, it is 7 miles away in most cases. I won't work past 3AM on most occasions. I would love a West Hollywood to Newport Run. That would get me home and PAX paid for gas.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Don't fret the guarantees guys and girls.... a new one is coming...https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-uber-guarantee-for-all-of-us-and-canada-coming-soon.14590/


----------



## bunnydoodoo (Jan 6, 2015)

Don't believe the guarantee bullshit. I did Uber guarantee weekend and was very qualified for the guarantee bonus and they didn't pay it. This past week I did it with Lyft too, and I thought for surely they are better and wouldn't screw me, but I was wrong. I work 12 hours and only turned it off once ( and only lyft, no uber) and they ****ing lied too. No guarantees. I made $16\hr and the guarantee was $35.


----------

